# Curious about my pup's pedigree



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

I just got Ares' ACK Dog number and I was hoping someone could tell me more about him? I'm not planning on doing anything speacial, I'm just curious 

*Dog number: DN31180102*


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What registration is this number from? I'm not finding anything when doing an AKC search with that number.

Can you post the actual pedigree?


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

That was the number I got in the email, I think there's still something I have to do with it before he's officially registered. I'm trying to figure it out


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In the e-mail? Hmmm. Did you send in the registration application to the AKC or register the pup on line? Or was this a number sent by the breeder, that your puppy's number will be? I am unfamiliar with getting any numbers through e-mail. The litter is given a number when the breeder registers the litter in this case DN311801. Then two digits are tacked on for each pup in the litter -- 01, 02, etc. 

Until the database at the AKC is updated after your registration has been sent in, that number will not show anything.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

provide the name of the dam and provide the name of the sire -- that will help somewhat 
I think the breeder sent you the litter registration number as proof that registration is in the works.
Carmen


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That would be a reg number, but until the form is sent in or pup reg online, it probably doesnt show yet.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

This is what was in the email: 
Dog Number: *DN31180102*Breeder Name: Online Registration PIN:Full Registration PIN: Dam Name and Number: 
Izabella Gemini Vom Loganberg (DN24089203)Sire Name and Number: 
Mercury Windsong Gotteslieb Of Stone Creek (DN21555212)


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

I got his paper work and posted it in another thread but I am reall interested in learning about his pedigree but can't find much on my own?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ack! You might have a moderator remove that picture. it has your full name and address on there!

ANyhow, I can find no information about your dogs in the public pedigree databases such as PBD.com....can't help you there.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Could this be them?

Home - STONE CREEK SHEPHERDS


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Could this be them?
> 
> Home - STONE CREEK SHEPHERDS


 
That is her web site but it doesn't tell me anything about them. If you look at the SC1 link our puppy is green, born 2nd. She keeps telling me her dogs are "strait-back blue blood, worth $30,000 in Germany" and I've decided to try to get some other info. 
She said her sire is "East DDR/Czech blood male who's a bi-color Black & Silver/Cream" and the dam is "Red/Black of the German European/American bloodlines" but when i asked her to explain what that means she gave me a buch of fluff about the "drive" and how her dogs have the potential to do anything from police work to pet. 
 The more time I spend talking to her the less she appears to know, I like her as a person but I want a real, unbaised opinion and I can't find a single thing about any of her dogs or any of the things she says. Its frustrating because she's a good person with good intentions but she's too disillusioned with her own dogs to give me an honest analysis of her them. 

:help:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What I get out of the website is that this is the breeder's 2nd litter. She had to rehome the female because she couldn't adapt to a new home. She has two dogs and breeds them to each other only.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

mydogrocks said:


> That is her web site but it doesn't tell me anything about them. If you look at the SC1 link our puppy is green, born 2nd. She keeps telling me her dogs are "strait-back blue blood, worth $30,000 in Germany" and I've decided to try to get some other info.
> She said her sire is "East DDR/Czech blood male who's a bi-color Black & Silver/Cream" and the dam is "Red/Black of the German European/American bloodlines" but when i asked her to explain what that means she gave me a buch of fluff about the "drive" and how her dogs have the potential to do anything from police work to pet.
> The more time I spend talking to her the less she appears to know, I like her as a person but I want a real, unbaised opinion and I can't find a single thing about any of her dogs or any of the things she says. Its frustrating because she's a good person with good intentions but she's too disillusioned with her own dogs to give me an honest analysis of her them.
> 
> :help:


I think that's because there is nothing to tell other than they are pets that are being bred.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> I think that's because there is nothing to tell other than they are pets that are being bred.


 
Thats what I thought, she keeps making these vauge references to how great her dog's pedigree is, but I can't find anything particularly special about them. I mean I love Ares and her dogs but if you heard her talking about them you would expect them to be grand champions or something. She also goes on and on about how Ares is a _Vom Loganberg_ but all I can think is "so what?" 
Ares is my first GSD so I thought there was something I wasn't understanding about the sitiuation. It didn't even bother me too much until I started taking him to training classes (we're hoping to get titled in obedience:fingerscrossed and people started asking me about him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I gotta say I agree with others have posted, esp Daphne..And if her dog is worth 30 grand in Germany, heck I'd be over there selling puppies LOL..

I'm glad you've got a nice dog and love him to pieces She doesn't sound 'that' knowledgeable about what she's doing or is living in reality to what she's got..

Ya lucked out tho, nice dogs can still come out of breedings like this.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, $30,0000, for dogs with mixed American lines in the dam? A dog that had to live somewhere else because she couldn't get along with one other dog? Also, she keeps referring to Bella as Mercury's dam? Does she not realize she is stating that she bred son to mother? Or does she think dam means wife LOL? 
I didn't see any health certifications, did I miss them? Also, she quotes Max von Stephanitz over and over, but doesn't bother to actually follow his credo, love that. 
Sigh...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mydogrocks said:


> That is her web site but it doesn't tell me anything about them. If you look at the SC1 link our puppy is green, born 2nd. *She keeps telling me her dogs are "strait-back blue blood, worth $30,000 in Germany" and I've decided to try to get some other info. *
> She said her sire is "East DDR/Czech blood male who's a bi-color Black & Silver/Cream" and the dam is "Red/Black of the German European/American bloodlines" but when i asked her to explain what that means she gave me a buch of fluff about the "drive" and how her dogs have the potential to do anything from police work to pet.
> The more time I spend talking to her the less she appears to know, I like her as a person but I want a real, unbaised opinion and I can't find a single thing about any of her dogs or any of the things she says. Its frustrating because she's a good person with good intentions but she's too disillusioned with her own dogs to give me an honest analysis of her them.
> 
> :help:



That is quite funny. 

If her dogs are not titled, a couple of years old, only have moderate papers and some health clearances they might not even be worth the puppy price in Germany. 

A 30 000 Dollar dog is either over the top promising to become the next big National Champion and/or produces outstanding progeny. It's the entire package. I doubt she has dogs like that. If she did, the GSD community would have heard about them by now. 
Word to Mouth travels fast and a dog like that would be discussed on pretty much any forum and at any club gathering. 

Trust me, her dogs are not worth 30 000 Dollars.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

C'mon, people who do not believe! Maybe, her dog is a German celebrity and just stays with her hiding from paparazzi  Tired of that fame, you know.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Annette I did see the "dam" thing, and thought, naaa must be a typo on her part,,ee gads I hope it wasn't in fact mother to son


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

bocron said:


> Wow, $30,0000, for dogs with mixed American lines in the dam? A dog that had to live somewhere else because she couldn't get along with one other dog? Also, she keeps referring to Bella as Mercury's dam? Does she not realize she is stating that she bred son to mother? Or does she think dam means wife LOL?
> I didn't see any health certifications, did I miss them? Also, she quotes Max von Stephanitz over and over, but doesn't bother to actually follow his credo, love that.
> Sigh...


 

Yea, she thinks they're bonded for life husband/wife style. She means she is him dam in the sense that she belongs to him

Like I said she is a good person and I love her dogs but I couldn't figure out what the  she was talking about all this time. I think she is just as naive as I am at this point lol. 

I did manage to get Ares' pedigree and both of his parents' pedigrees if anyone cares to take a look?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sure. Put it up here for us.


----------



## mydogrocks (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, I have it on my computer as a PDF but I can't figure out hows to post. Any ideas???


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Ack! You might have a moderator remove that picture. it has your full name and address on there!
> 
> ANyhow, I can find no information about your dogs in the public pedigree databases such as PBD.com....can't help you there.


Lol some people don't think before they post stuff


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

mydogrocks said:


> Ok, I have it on my computer as a PDF but I can't figure out hows to post. Any ideas???


If you have a free photo hosting account (I have all my stuff in photobucket), you can upload the image to photobucket and then post the link to it here. 

Annette


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

*#1 It's not uncommon for breeders /sellers of German dogs to sell dogs for outrageous prices to less-than-knowledgeable people who are impressed with "German dog superiority hype" & with VA dogs in pedigrees and equate higher price with higher quality. Nothing of substance regarding the quality or producing quality of any dog can be gained from high selling price hearsay alone.*

*Now, a little pedigree detective work..*

*At the site Puppies & Dogs - STONE CREEK SHEPHERDS*
*it clearly states:*
*We have our wonderful sire, Mercury, an East DDR/Czech blood male who's a bi-color Black & Silver/Cream and simply exquisite! Together with his Dam, Bella, he produced a beautiful litter in April of 2010. *
*Bella, his dam, who's full name is Izabella Gemini Vom Loganberg, and is a Red/Black of the German European/American bloodlines. *

*THE ABOVE PASTE FROM THE SITE CONTRADICTS ITSELF in that it states Mercury is DDR/Czech BUT HIS DAM IS German/American lines! *

*Reading through the site also reveals that the breeder is relatively inexperienced, the litter on the site being her first litter. Her statements are typical of statements often made by someone who is new to breeding GSDs but who is enthusiastic to"do everything right". It's also clear that at least one other breeder is a learning source for her. *

*A search for "von Loganberg" on pedigreedatabase yields possible clues to Mercury's dam's lines*

*reveals this:*
*von loganberg - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results*

*HOWEVER one can't assume ANYTHING! *

*A search on pedigreedatabase for Stone Creek reveals...*
*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=727183*

*Which shows you that either Mercury's data on pedigreedatabase is entirely incorrect, or else the information from Stone Creek is totally incorrect. *
"Mercury, an East DDR/Czech blood male who's a bi-color Black & Silver/Cream and simply exquisite! Together with his Dam, Bella, he produced a beautiful litter in April of 2010. 
Bella, his dam, who's full name is Izabella Gemini Vom Loganberg, and is a Red/Black of the German European/American bloodlines. "

*King of Winburn is listed on pedigreedatabase as being Mercury's sire*
*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=727181*

*Mercury's dam is shown on pedigreedatabase as being Dalla's Promise of Winburn**
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=727182*

*The links for Loganberg dogs do give a general idea of the bloodlines Loganberg is using but that's it until Bella's own registration number & birthdate or the names of her parents are known.*

*If the owner of Stone Creek kennel is reading this forum(as I suspect she probably is), if you can post pedigree information for Mercury's parents & for Bella's parents, I'll see what further data I can find for your dogs. *


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

GSDGenes...I read through this whole thread...where the OP states that the kennel owner is using the word dam incorrectly, to possibly mean 'wife' instead. So she has two dogs of purebred breeding and puts them together, makes puppies and makes money. End of story.


----------

